
Grand opening to Library. A new place to read and write stories created by you - jserna90
http://libraryapp.co
======
jserna90
Hi HN,

I want to invite you to the grand opening of Library. A new and fun place to
read and write stories created by you. I know there are writing/publishing
platforms out there but I feel like they're lacking a social structure around
the content that is written to enhance the reader's and writer's experience.
Medium is attempting to create their platform into more of a social network
but is not there yet. I feel this is where Library comes into play. I would
really appreciate your feedback and thoughts and if you don't mind answering a
few questions.

1) What do you like/dislike about Medium or other writing/publishing
platforms?

2) What's the biggest problem you're facing using the current
writing/publishing platforms?

3) What new features would you like to see in a writing/publishing platform?

Looking forward to reading your comments. Thank you!

